# Spawn Logs.



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well. I have two spawns and another to come. I would love to show these fry once they are grown up. Both pairs were introduced into the spawn tank today..well see how this go's. Both makes already have a bubblenest going

Pair one




















Pair two


















Pair three (conditioning still)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

wow! gorgeous! good luck!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent fish, and the pairing looks fantastic. If genes worked like crayons, you're going to have some extremely nice fish from these guys. Looking forwards to this a lot!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If it works out, you'll most likely get some really nice fry from pair two. Good luck!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pair two wasn't very good... Male was an egg eater.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It doesn't matter if it's an egg eater, the finnage is what really matters. I have raised fry part way and they were from an egg eater.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, just take the male out. They are beautiful


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think you guys understand... This makes an egg eater.. Genetics is mostly what's behind this. You don't want to pass these genetics down. It's usually a sign of major inbreeding, this pair is a sibling pair... Also you can't just remove the male. They wrap and he immediately eats the eggs after the female is dropping them. I can't remove him without removing most of the eggs


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

How do you know he is eating the eggs and not putting them in the nest?


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Because I can see. He does not place them in the nest, he eats them, I know this because he doesn't place them in the nest like my other males do


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It would be worth getting the finnage. Remember, it's not entirely uncommon for male bettas to eat eggs their first or even their second spawning attempt. Even if he does pass it down to his fry, not all will get the gene.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Personally I would be more worried that they are siblings than that he is an egg eater.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is fine spawning a sibling pair. You cannot inbreed after 5 generations though. That is when to stop and that's when to outcross


----------

